# 10 month old picture.



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I know I take way too many pictures of Whimsy...LOL She is usually pretty co-operative with a piece of cheese in front of her nose! I wish I could get her to keep bandanas on for longer, but she hates them and off they come after the photo is taken..hates anything in her hair too...that is why I keep her hair trimmed out of her eyes instead of a topknot. I gave her a bath yesterday and she is extra poofy! I try to take a nice picture of her every month...At least for her first year.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Terrific pictures of a beautiful Whimsy! And you even got her to 'smile'. She looks like such a 'girly' girl in them. I did not realize she is only ten months old. Just want to pick her up and 'squeeze' on her!  Such a great job!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

whimsy said:


> I know I take way too many pictures of Whimsy...LOL She is usually pretty co-operative with a piece of cheese in front of her nose! I wish I could get her to keep bandanas on for longer, but she hates them and off they come after the photo is taken..hates anything in her hair too...that is why I keep her hair trimmed out of her eyes instead of a topknot. I gave her a bath yesterday and she is extra poofy! I try to take a nice picture of her every month...At least for her first year.


Whimsy looks adorable! And I love the way you do her bangs... very similar to what we do with Kodi!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

So so sweet and pretty. 

I have a grooming question. Jack has been groomed a couple of time by a professional but I do want to learn to do it. We tried to do bangs similar to Whimsy's but haven't gotten it yet. What he has works but I think slightly longer strands would lie better.

How long are her bangs once you get past the eyebrow area?


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Whimsy looks so pretty! you do a very nice job on her bangs. I will have to get Maddie all washed up to show you the hack job I did on the poor girl. I have not finished yet it is a process the problem is the bangs are getting shorter and shorter. Now her ears look too long oh then her beard looked funnie so I hacked at that too.  I figure she will look cute again someday:frusty:


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

She is a beautiful girl! I love the smiling picture!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanks for the compliments!! Actually,,,,I have absolutely no clue what I am doing with her bangs. Just flying by the seat of my pants. Basically cutting them but not staight across or blunt. Just kind of choppy.( I cut my bangs the same way between trips to the salon LOL) I keep the inner corner of her eyes trimmed to help with any staining and then just her feet a little bit and her butt.
I am determined to keep her coat long, and have not had any problems with matts so far.( knock on wood) I brush her once a day, sometimes twice. She enjoys it and I do too and that is half the battle.


----------



## Ninja (Nov 1, 2010)

I love the pictures and love her look...Whimsy looks beautiful I'm sure your able to get cute pictures of her more then once a month!!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Whimsy is such a doll and good for you keeping her coat nice. I too love the smiling pictures.


----------



## LuckyOne (Sep 3, 2009)

Just adorable!


----------



## Cailleach (Jan 30, 2010)

Great littler "poser" you have there, what a sweetie!!!


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

Whimsy has such a sweet, pretty faces! Keep posting pics. I love seeing them!


----------



## jacqui (Aug 7, 2007)

She is so pretty. I love taking their photos after they have had a bath.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

She looks adorable in her fancy bandanna! I love her bangs, too. I tried once and didn't do too well!


----------



## MaggieMay (Sep 8, 2010)

So so cute!!!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Adorable-wish I could kiss that face!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

She looks like a very happy loved little girl - she's precious!


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

Whimsy is beautiful-love the pictures. Also love the way you have faded out the edges of the pics to focus just on Whimsy.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Thank you for the compliments everyone!


----------



## divastar226 (Feb 3, 2011)

She is such a cutie, makes me even more excited to get my little boy!!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

she's just beautiful . . . .


----------

